# Outstanding Shetland Book?



## Leeana (Nov 29, 2008)

Any update on this ? I cannot remember when it was to be out, but i think like late summer they said? I cannot remember who was writing it, but i really want a copy of this as i have a gelding in it...

Leeana


----------



## Sharron (Nov 30, 2008)

Hi Leeana

We are also waiting to hear when this book is going to be completed...We also have several ponies in it...any one out there know what the projected printing date is or was? Inquiring minds want to know!

Sharron


----------



## Coventry Lane Farm (Nov 30, 2008)

We are also waiting to hear about the book being released for publication. We have some ponies included in the book also....


----------



## kaykay (Dec 1, 2008)

I have a couple in there too. Its being published by small horse press so maybe email toni


----------



## Spencer Creek (Dec 5, 2008)

I found it on Amazon.com, you can pre-order.


----------



## Coventry Lane Farm (Dec 11, 2008)

I ordered 2 copies last night over the internet with Small Horse Press and they will be printed very soon and released. Since we have two ponies "Story and Rosie" in the publication along with over 400 ponies included, they were giving the people a heads up to pre-order that were involved in the publication. Can't wait to see it.


----------

